# Gambles Hiawatha Skiptooth ID?



## CapitalT (Aug 24, 2010)

I picked up this Gambles Hiawatha and I'm looking for any information regarding the year, model and originality.  

I believe it was originally red, but it has silver\grey paint over it. I really like the rust colored racing stripes. Hats off to whatever 9 year old came up with brush painted scheme.




















Serial Number G28202 and the Cleveland Welding mark
Hiawatha head badge is intact
The chainguard is missing, would this have had a feather type guard or other?
The truss rods are missing
The front and rear rims do not match, I  assume the rear is probably the original?
New Departure coaster brake hub
The rear fender has been modified (via tin snips) to be a "shorty"

Based on this information, I'm debating between leaving it rough or stripping it and restoring it.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 24, 2010)

I borrowed this pic from Nostalgic Dave's site. It's a 49 Western Flyer Super, but is essentially the same as your Hiawatha. The WF guard says 'super', while yours would say Hiawatha on it, and there was a Hawthorne version also.


----------



## CapitalT (Aug 25, 2010)

Perfect match. Thank you!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2010)

I believe this is what the chain guard looks like. This is available but it too would need restoration. v/r Shawn


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 25, 2010)

I sold mine in a tag sale almost two years ago. If I can find my photos of the Hiawatha (Cleveland Welding) I didnt keep the serial number handy but the paint was original and near perfect. I was told my bike dated to the late 1950's never consulted an expert though to make sure what year my bike was from. If you are interested I will look for my photo, The tank, fenders, sprocket, frame, handlebars and rims were original. Someone put on red grips and put a dished rim on the front wheel and an aftermarket luggage wrack on it. Send me a note if you want me to look.


----------



## REC (Aug 27, 2010)

This was a '55 Apache I had a few years ago. It started my craving for the old ballooners.







REC


----------



## lehua768 (Aug 27, 2010)

I believe this is what the chain guard looks like. This is available but it too would need restoration. v/r Shawn I sold mine in a tag sale almost two years ago. If I can find my photos of the Hiawatha (Cleveland Welding) I didnt keep the serial number handy but the paint was original and near perfect. I was told my bike dated to the late 1950's never consulted an expert though to make sure what year my bike was from. If you are interested I will look for my photo, The tank, fenders, sprocket, frame, handlebars and rims were original. Someone put on red grips and put a dished rim on the front wheel and an aftermarket luggage wrack on it. Send me a note if you want me to look.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Dec 29, 2017)




----------

